# Question about adequan



## jaggirl47

I read in the literature that the adequan starts working within the first couple of hours and lasts for a few days. Zappa got his first dose yesterday of 0.5mL, the lowest dose for his weight. The vet wanted to start low so we can move up if needed. He gets his next dose on Wednesday. My question is, how long before you actually notice a difference? The first dose didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

It took 2 weeks to notice something for my dog-his butt got sturdier and started to give some resistance when I pushed on it. By the end of the loading period, he was running down hills despite the worry that I had that he would crack in the middle where his spine was not fused! I hadn't read that it starts that quickly--until after loading maybe?


----------



## jaggirl47

I can deal with 2 weeks. I am a bit impatient lol. Maybe it was feeling the effects, not seeing. I will reread it. Does it help with the limping and increasing instability with the hips?


----------



## BJDimock

It can take the entire loading dose before you notice results, but most dogs show a difference in about 2 weeks. I wasn't actually aware that there was a range for adequan, I thought the dose was weight calculated and pretty straight forward. I'll have to reread the insert tomorrow at work. We always calculate for the weight of the dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Kramer didn't have that. He had stiffness and at the same time, sagginess.







BUT, he never got limpy or had instability-did it prevent it-no way to know, but I like to think it did! 

He was a Shepherd-Chow mix (avatar-profile one) so he was sturdier, IMO. Shorter legs, shorter back, no angulation. 

I am pretty sure they say results don't really show up until 4 weeks.


----------



## BJDimock

Adequan can help both limpy and instability, as long as it's not neurologic. If it's a case of DM, then adequan won't help much.


----------



## jaggirl47

It has the recommended dose but the directions say to not exceed that dose. So, I guess this way, if a smaller dose works, awesome. If not, he has room to play with. The vet has me doing sub-q injections, but said if the sub-q doesn't work, we will do the IM. He was trying to make it easier for me to give at home. Have you guys given it sub-q or do you do it IM?


----------



## jaggirl47

It's HD. More so the left, which has instability and pigeon toes, mild pain, no swelling. He also has no atrophy but does have "slim hips" if you get what I mean by that.


----------



## BJDimock

As a vet tech, I have never given it any other way than IM. Before I became a vet tech, I gave it to my horses IM. I belive the adequan should go IM to work the way it should. I will doulble check that as well.
Adequan should work nicely for your "slim hips" (I get you perfectly! I have one of my own!)


----------



## Heidigsd

> Quote:Have you guys given it sub-q or do you do it IM?


We have done it both ways but I always felt that it worked better IM but I can't be sure. I know three veterinarians that say it should work the same if you give it sub-q or IM.

Michaela


----------



## jaggirl47

He goes back on the 6th for xrays and stuff so if I don't notice a difference, I am going to talk to the vet about IM and increasing his dosage, at least until we get past the loading doses.


----------



## LisaT

Max's last acupuncture vet put adequan right into the acupuncture points - I noticed the difference right away.


----------



## debbiebrown

it helps some dogs, and some it doesn't. its definitely worth a try. i think it helped my senior for a while, he would have his shot the begining of the month and mid-month i would notice he had a pretty good week or so, i think it took that long to absorb and show some results. i never noticed a miraculous difference just somewhat. but he also had spondylosis, which at this point is causing compressed nerves, and corrdination issues. so, Adaquin at this point isn't working for him at all. but, its definitely something worth doing for HD issues.

debbie


----------



## jaggirl47

I'm really hoping it does help him because if it doesn't, then I will have to weigh the pro's vs con's of surgery for hip replacement. Think about it could go good, or it could go bad, and what would be best for him. I'm really not ready to do that yet. I guess it's having to face the fact that my boy is a senior and he won't be around forever and all of the possibilities of what could happen, you know?


----------



## LisaT

If the hips are the main issue, then he is in good shape. Now Max, a year younger than Zappa, is a mess.


----------



## jaggirl47

Well, since we got the SIBO and eating issues under control, yes (as far as I know) his hips are the only issue now. I just want to know and do what's best for him. He seems happy.


----------



## debbiebrown

I think Adaquin is the best non-evasive thing for a Senior. as Lisa said if its mainly in the hips an arthritic issue it definitely can't hurt.
most GSD's will get some form of spondylosis as they age.

another thing to watch for is sometimes Adaquin can cause diarrhea especially in the older dogs. it creates water in the system etc. thats what happened with Toby, but you can work with that. i would give him Imodium just before he had the shot and one after and it took care of it. I am really hoping Adaquin will work for you.......


----------



## jaggirl47

He hasn't had any loose stools so far. I really need to knock on wood after saying that.


----------



## debbiebrown

Thats good! but, if he does you will know what it is, and you can work with it, rather than stop the Adaquin. Fingers crossed that all will go well with it!









Debbie

Sami AKA Gino Von Rokanhaus
Neka Von Hena C
Toby Von Keiser

Lucy Von Kitty


----------



## natalie559

> Originally Posted By: debbieb sometimes Adaquin can cause diarrhea especially in the older dogs. it creates water in the system etc.
> 
> i would give him Imodium just before he had the shot and one after and it took care of it.


Hi Debbie,

Penny is getting adequan for her knee and experienced digestive upset- not sure if it was due to the adequan or the deramaxx she was prescribed. She has had both before and I don't remember an issue, but anyways. . .

the immodium- how much did you give before and after the injection to prevent the upset?


----------



## jaggirl47

Zappa got his 2nd dose of Adequan this morning and still no blowout. I'm hoping it stays that way!


----------



## LJsMom

> Originally Posted By: natalie559
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: debbieb sometimes Adaquin can cause diarrhea especially in the older dogs. it creates water in the system etc.
> 
> i would give him Imodium just before he had the shot and one after and it took care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Debbie,
> 
> Penny is getting adequan for her knee and experienced digestive upset- not sure if it was due to the adequan or the deramaxx she was prescribed. She has had both before and I don't remember an issue, but anyways. . .
> 
> the immodium- how much did you give before and after the injection to prevent the upset?
Click to expand...

Oh no - the Adequan Diarrhea Fairy visited! I gave LJ slippery elm for this. I think the runny poo stopped after the 3rd injection.


----------



## debbiebrown

it doesn't take much Imodium, i just gave one before the shot in the morning and one the next morning. that should take care of it. you don't like to stop them up to much because then they get off schedule.

Debbie


----------

